
5 Things Non-Game Devs Should Learn From Gaming's Free-To-Play Model - dshanahan
http://www.superrewards.com/blog/free-to-play-learning/
======
joshdance
Grain of salt, as it is written by a company that sells a free-to-play with in
game currency system.

